# Mathews Monster and Slick Tricks



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Anyone shooting this combo? Just wondering how the tricks fly with the Monster being so fast? I have read reports that the tricks could possibly defect upon impact if they fly too fast... any truth to this?


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah I have heard..... super fast + slick tricks = shatter blades upon impact. 
I shoot a Dxt @ about 300 fps and slick tricks and never had a problem. But LUCKLY I have always had good shot placement. That would have alot to do with it. Along with the weight of your arrow.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I think that report is bunk. Slick Tricks probably have the strongest blades on the market, with maybe the exception of some of the 2 blades.

I'm not saying it didn't happen. I'm just saying I doubt very seriously that it is an ongoing problem.

That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

TXPalerider said:


> I think that report is bunk. Slick Tricks probably have the strongest blades on the market, with maybe the exception of some of the 2 blades.
> 
> I'm not saying it didn't happen. I'm just saying I doubt very seriously that it is an ongoing problem.
> 
> That's just my 2 cents.


TXPalerider I agree with you. Just what I heard probably came from a jealous competitor.


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*I am*

Last week I shot an Elk @ 47 yards with my Monster, Carbon Express tipped with Slick Tricks @317 fps, two dats later I shot a Mule Deer @ 12 yards and come Saturday I am going to shoot me a nice fat WT doe:biggrin:, all with the same arrow and same broad head, just hit it with the stone and it was ready to go again, NO PROBLEMS:cheers:


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back guys... I'm going to shoot some miniblasters this weekend just because I sighted my bow in with 75gr., but I may try the tricks next weekend.


----------

